# Bowl turners I need advice



## Nolan (Mar 22, 2008)

OK I am turning away and making a natural edge bowl from a piece of New Mallee and I notice if I was to turn the inside to the shape of the outside I will end up with a big hole in the side of it. What do you guys and gals think would look the best? Small inside with thick walls or turn normal with caracter hole and void in the side of it?


----------



## Dario (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can do a thin bowl with the side hole, it will look really neat but could be a real challenge.

Not sure but looks like you can thin the wings a bit more and maybe make the (exterior of) bowl a bit smaller so you can reduce the wall void area?


----------



## rlharding (Mar 22, 2008)

It's thick enough that you can still turn a lot away and still have  a complete bowl.  I would keep going, measure the depth of the lowest part in the burl section.  You can probably get another half inch turned.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a guy in my wood turners club that does things like that all the time. He fills the void with colored epoxy and turns it. Very much like Curtis does with his worthless wood blanks.


----------



## Nolan (Mar 22, 2008)

Its kinda an optical ilusion as once I turn it around and start on the top by the time I flatten out the top the wings will only be about 3/16 thick. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Dario (Mar 22, 2008)

In that case and if it is me, I will make the bowl a bit smaller.  Cut more of the outer wall (especially the upper half) and have smaller natural edge hole (on the side) when the inside is turned.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 22, 2008)

Not everything has to be thin.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the recess is going to crack if you use a chuck in expansion mode. If this is the case, you may have no choice but to leave it thick.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 22, 2008)

Turn to get the hole. But don't call it a bowl. Call it art and triple the price.


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> Turn to get the hole. But don't call it a bowl. Call it art and triple the price.



He may end up with more than three pieces [}]

Chuckie


----------



## SuperDave (Mar 22, 2008)

I would turn the bottom third to a smaller diameter and tuck it in more toward the center and thus raise the void on the side so that it does not run so far down the side. This will allow you to turn a bit thinner.

Having said that, many pieces like yours are turned with just "a hint" of a recess in the top and they look great. Depends on what you are wanting to achieve.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 23, 2008)

It looks like a beautiful piece.  If you think it will hold together, I'd go for the hole   I think that would be most in keeping with the character of the rest of the bowl...

  -Barry


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 23, 2008)

Off the wall here, but why make it a true bowl?  Why not make it a gentlemans valet?  Scoop enough out of it for change and pocket items.  The wings are large enough to lay a wallet and watch on.

If this is becoming to frustrating to you, then you could always send it this way and we will be happy to make the frustration go away. 

Mike & Linda


----------



## Nolan (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Off the wall here, but why make it a true bowl?  Why not make it a gentlemans valet?  Scoop enough out of it for change and pocket items.  The wings are large enough to lay a wallet and watch on.
> 
> ...



No frustration here just getting opinions befor I continue. I was thinking of doing it with the hole but thought I would see if anyone had a cool idea I hadnt thought of.


----------



## VisExp (Mar 23, 2008)

Whatever you decide Nolan, I can't wait to see the finished piece.  That's a beautiful burl, but I guess you didn't need me to point that out 

What are you planning to finish it with?


----------



## Nolan (Mar 23, 2008)

OK just need to do final sanding on it and put a finish on it. You get the idea though. I really like to New Mallee cuz of the spalting and character it has, plus it is so much less prone to checking. Comentes welcome good and bad.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks great from here. What flavor of finish are you going to use????


----------



## Nolan (Mar 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> Looks great from here. What flavor of finish are you going to use????



I was thinking lacquer but what do you think Gary?


----------



## Dario (Mar 23, 2008)

Great job Nolan!

Finish wise for bowls, I am partial to Minwax Tung oil or Danish oil finish.

BTW, the Minwax Tung oil is not really Tung oil. [8)]


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 23, 2008)

Nolan right now we are going through a fine oil phase.
Buff the first coat on the lathe----let it dry ---fine sand---apply another coat---and just repeat until you get a gloss then buff it out---This ties up less work if you ain't in a hurry. I am working on a pile of 4 right now.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

I like the final shape.


----------

